# Looking to rent Kitchen Space in Broward or Palm Beach County , Florida



## bienemaja (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello, I'm looking to rent Kitchen Space in Broward or Palm Beach County. I'm myself located in Boca Raton and planning on 

opening a Bakery Business. If anybody knows of an opportunity please let me know. Thank you very much.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll move this from the Welcome Forum to the Pastry forum. We hope you'll go back to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself.

Welcome!

Mezzaluna


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Plenty of restaurant spots for lease in PB County(A lot went out business) Check Sundays Palm Beach Post or Sun Sentinel.


----------

